# Cathys back - well sort of!



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

just a super qick message to say

1) hope you had a fabby evening. Sorry I couldn't be there - something came up!

2) thanks for the   for luke, gace, nigel and me - felt every one. Have posted a short note on twins board re the guys etc so pop there for a bit of news. sorry - no energy to post it here too. Not like Cathy at all!

Off for more shut eye now - much love to all - will say proper thanks when feet touch floor and bum hits seat!

Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wooohooo!  Cathy - fantastic to 'see' you online!  You know how much you are all in our thoughts and we are all willing everything to be just fine with your gorgeous two.  Well done on being such an inspiration.  Your twinnies are very lucky to have you as their Mummy and I know you'll be doing an amazing job.

       

Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  CONGRATULATIONS CATHY & NIGEL  *


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cathy,

Take it easy hunny,thinking of you all loads   

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastice news, Cathy!  We are all so proud of you!!

Really hope the twins are doing well & that you & Nigel are enjoying all the excitement!

Thinking of you all!!   

Jess xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

OMG   When did this all happen?

Congratulations to you both. I hope they are both thriving and that you will be able to take them home soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cathy & Nigel
 to you both on the birth of your gorgeous little daughter Grace   & lovely little son Luke   

Fabulous pictures in the gallery, thanks so much for sharing with us already when you've obviously got so much going on & such alot to think about. They really are beautiful. Wishing you all well     

Take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Great pics Cathy!!

Really hope they're home with you asap.  Looks like they're being very well cared for.

Love Jess xxx


----------

